# Black onyx VS Eco-complete



## jon (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi,

I am new to planted aquarium and wanted to started a planted shrimp tank (either 20 Gallong long or @9 Gallon). Can you guys and gal give me some input whether which substrate is better or should I go with 20 Gallon long or 29 gallon. Thank you in advance.

Jon


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I haven't seen Onyx Black. I've used the Onyx Sand before. It's a medium gray color. I really didn't like it. Onyx Sand

Their Gray Coast Calcite is exactly the same stuff as Onyx and it's usually found cheaper at many online places. Gray Coast

The Onyx Sand comes in a 7 kg bag and the Calcite comes in a 10 kg bag.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Tank size is a personal preference. I think if you want to showcase the plants over the shrimp, go with the 29g. If you want the shrimp to be the focus, go with the 20L.

I would probably go with the Eco Complete over the Onyx sand. Onyx is carbonate based and will more than likely raise the KH of your tank water. This will depend a lot on your tap water parameters. The Eco Complete may do the same but it's effects are usually temporary. The shrimp should show up nicely with either substrate


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

i've used onyx and onyx sand... is there a new "onyx black?"

anyway, my point... for the seachem substrates, the flourite seemed to be a good size. the onyx sand i sorta had a problem with because it was so small. the onyx were like BOULDERS though... so if you go with the onyx or onyx black or whatever it is... you might want to look at it first to make sure it's an acceptable size.

tank size.... the bigger, the better!  only costs a few extra bucks now... but you'll want the extra gallons as you get into this more. soon enough you'll throw it away and get a 50... then a 100... and then you'll be poor


----------



## jon (Aug 5, 2004)

jpmtotoro said:


> i've used onyx and onyx sand... is there a new "onyx black?"
> 
> anyway, my point... for the seachem substrates, the flourite seemed to be a good size. the onyx sand i sorta had a problem with because it was so small. the onyx were like BOULDERS though... so if you go with the onyx or onyx black or whatever it is... you might want to look at it first to make sure it's an acceptable size.
> 
> tank size.... the bigger, the better!  only costs a few extra bucks now... but you'll want the extra gallons as you get into this more. soon enough you'll throw it away and get a 50... then a 100... and then you'll be poor


Thank you for the reply, ye, I know what you mean about the tanks, I have a few of each in my basement ranging from 5 Gallon to 125 Gallon .

Jon


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

yeah, i'm slowly getting rid of my extra tanks... and extra "stuff" that goes with the tanks...

anyway, i finally had some time and checked seachem's website. looks like it's still just onyx... not a new type of "onyx black" or something. therefore, my warning still stands... the stuff is HUGE. i ended up mixing a bag or two with a bunch of flourite red to tone the color down a bit and it looked really good... but by itself, i'm not really a big fan. unless you want that "boulder" look. i just don't prefer that size... so, consider yourself edumacated! what you do with your edumacation is your decision 

JP

PS it's... definitely not "black." Dark gray at best. still looks cool against bright green plants, but it is certainly not "black"


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

jpmtotoro said:


> ...anyway, i finally had some time and checked seachem's website. looks like it's still just onyx... not a new type of "onyx black" or something...


From what I understand, Seachem is working on a "black" version of Flourite.
PlantGeek :: View topic - Black Flourite?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem/30754-black-flourite.html


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't like Onyx because it buffers the water too much. Unless you use or have extremely soft water, or want a salt water/African cichlid tank, I can't imagine why anyone would use this substrate for a planted tank. Eco all the way.


----------

